
Ask HN: Why are the green items flagged and blue not? - andrewfromx
http://i.imgur.com/R5zgvjd.png
======
detaro
Flags are done by users, so it is expected that they are inconsistent (e.g. if
not many people are looking at new submissions right now it is less likely
that enough of them flag a post)

IMHO blue should have been flagged as well, since I don't think Stack Overflow
questions belong on HN, with rare exceptions for extremely interesting ones,
ideally with high-quality answers. Those look to me like you wanted more
people to look at your questions in the hope to get a quicker answer, which is
not what hackernews is for.

~~~
andrewfromx
yeah. okay that is what I was doing. I'll stop. I'll only post the super
interesting ones.

